

Bankruptcy for RadioShack Is Probably Unavoidable - bane
http://consumerist.com/2014/09/11/bankruptcy-for-radioshack-is-probably-unavoidable/

======
chiph
I hate to see this happen. One of the first computers I touched was a TRS-80.

~~~
georgemcbay
I was a Commodore 64 kid, but do have a lot of nostalgia for Radio Shack of
that era, of course the cellphone-centric Radio Shack of today is nothing like
it used to be.

My feelings on them possibly dying are similar to how you might feel about an
elderly loved one passing away after they've been suffering with serious
dementia and/or other serious illnesses for 10 years... sad to see them go,
but at the same time it is probably for the best because even if they somehow
manage to hang on longer there are no good days ahead of them.

